# Where do you get your shells?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm thinking about setting up a 20g long shell dweller tank and was wondering where everyone gets their shells. Do you just go to the LFS and buy them there(if they even have them!) or is there somewhere else I could look? I have seen some at the local dollar store, but I don't know if I would want to risk using them since they are intended for crafts. Who knows what chemicals they could contain.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.cichlidbreeding.com

The turbo shells and the whale eye's are both good choices for shell dwellers.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Grocery store, the Albertson's here carry a cheap cavier for about $10 that comes with six beautiful snail shells.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

dwarfpike said:


> Grocery store, the Albertson's here carry a cheap cavier for about $10 that comes with six beautiful snail shells.


that's great for species like brevis, or maybe even occies

but if you have multies or similis, you want a lot of shells, i like them a little smaller. my lfs has a fishbowl of them, all different type, for a few cents each, so i just pick through them to find some i like, also try craft stores

$10 for 6 is a lot of money when you try to cover a 30x12 bottom with them, i got like 30 for $3 from my lfs


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

jrf said:


> http://www.cichlidbreeding.com
> 
> The turbo shells and the whale eye's are both good choices for shell dwellers.


Plus one on the whale eyes (which are lighter than turbos so your shellies can move them easier).


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

www.shellhorizons.com is where I got mine... I just got gold an green turbos by the gallon... I don't think their "gallon" was really a gallon though, I might do whales-eye by the hundred were I to do it again. They have a largish minimum order though, plus you'll pay shipping...

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Here in Toronto I get 18 escargot shells for $9.99. Not being a snail-eater, I toss the meat and boil them clean.

kevin


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I never got a notice that there were any updates on this thread...

Oh well, some great info. Thanks everyone!

*ridley25*, I wish that was an option down here. I do enjoy escargot on occasion and the shells would be a nice bonus. :thumb: But you can only rarely get it restaurants here, and its pretty expensive.

I will definitely pick up a bunch of the whales eyes.

What are the best shells for breeding Alto calvus?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The hatcheries I have visited all seem to use whelk shells standing on end.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I personally donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t like welk or conch style shells. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m a bit afraid of fish getting trapped in them, and so far my Calvus ignore them.

Alternatively, Tonna shells look to have a nice shape for Calvus. I ordered some, but they were way too large - which was my mistake not the sellers.

Oddly enough, I just had my first Calvus spawn, and that was in a rather large turbo shell. However, I think it had more to do with where the shell was placed than what type of shell they prefer.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> The hatcheries I have visited all seem to use whelk shells standing on end.


That's kind of what I was thinking of, but I wasn't sure if they were big enough since they seem to get thin pretty quickly.



jrf said:


> Alternatively, Tonna shells look to have a nice shape for Calvus. I ordered some, but they were way too large - which was my mistake not the sellers.


Good to know. I was actually thinking of picking up some of these.


----------



## tanglove (Jul 15, 2010)

Dollar Store, craft section. I bought about 5 or 6 packaged assorted shells and got at least 20 decent size shells for my occies and sumbu's. Just a suggestion.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

See this thread on using tonna shells for altolamps. Mine love them too.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &view=next


----------



## moises12 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well you can get the shells from the sea sand or from the deep in to the sea by searching. It is also available at nearest aquarium store. Go to the sea shore and find the better for your aquarium.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I would prefer to purchase my shells over taking them from the beaches. Too many people are stripping our beaches as it is. I don't want to add to it.

LFS charge way too much for shells, and most of them, at least around here, don't even carry shells.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to be buying my shells from one of the many online suppliers available. That way I can get exactly what I need for a good price and not have to worry about chemicals.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright, I found a can of escargot at the supermarket and I bought it for the shells. On the side it says "clean shells with boiling water before use", so I get a pot of water boiling. I open up the can and there are no shells in it. That was a wasted $4.50.

Oh well, I have an order of 71 shells come in next week.


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

who did ja order them from? i like shell horizons but dont really care for the minimum order policy


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Bought from "cichlid breeding"


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

jrf said:


> http://www.cichlidbreeding.com
> 
> The turbo shells and the whale eye's are both good choices for shell dwellers.


The Turbo shells I purchased from cichlidbreeding.com ended up being too small for my Ocellatus, the Escargot shells are a better fit for them.


----------



## hsd (Jul 26, 2010)

Bought 90ish whale eyes 1 1/2" to 2" for $13 off ebay, shipping included less than a week ago. 
Also may want to check out your local dollar stores, I was able to get a large of turbo shells and assorted other shells there. Maybe 3-4 usable shells from each bag there.


----------

